# 2005 23Rs



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Well its time to step up to a Fifth Wheel. I have a 2005 23RS that I am going to trade in or sell. I am asking 9500 firm. The camper has been used but has been kept in Perfect shape. I have replaced the stabilizer jacks with leveling jacks and have installed an electric tongue jack. Everything in camper works except for the water heater when trying to use gas. I suspect it is just a module and am willing to fix if needed. It does work with electric. Weight distribution and sway hitch goes with camper. This camper is spotless. The camper currently is in my driveway but has been kept under covered storage since I bought it brand new. I am located in North East Arkansas. If intrested I can send pictures.


----------

